# les débats de gérard de suresnes en téléchargement!!!



## Netkoh (27 Septembre 2002)

Bonsoir c'est monsieur Mazure.
Vous qui aimez Gérard l'alcoolique de Funradio, voici le lien ultime pour remplir vos oreilles : http://lesdebatsdegege.free.fr/alpha.php

régalez-vous et en plus à écouter sur son Ipod c'est encore meilleur!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------

